# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Vitamin C Protects Against Coronavirus

## donnay

> *Vitamin C Protects Against Coronavirus*
> 
> 
> by Andrew W. Saul, Editor
> 
> (OMNS January 26, 2020) The coronavirus pandemic can be dramatically slowed, or stopped, with the immediate widespread use of high doses of vitamin C. Physicians have demonstrated the powerful antiviral action of vitamin C for decades. There has been a lack of media coverage of this effective and successful approach against viruses in general, and coronavirus in particular.
> 
> It is very important to maximize the body's anti-oxidative capacity and natural immunity to prevent and minimize symptoms when a virus attacks the human body. The host environment is crucial. Preventing is obviously easier than treating severe illness. But treat serious illness seriously. Do not hesitate to seek medical attention. It is not an either-or choice. Vitamin C can be used right along with medicines when they are indicated.
> 
> ...


https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/vi...SzJ2WEF5In0%3D

----------


## Zippyjuan

Can they prove their claim?  How many studies have been conducted concerning Coronovirus and vitamin C?  

https://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/c...-common-cold#1




> *Can Vitamin C Prevent or Treat Cold Symptoms?*
> 
> Vitamin C has* been studied for many years* as a possible treatment for colds, or as a way to help prevent colds. But findings have been inconsistent. *Overall, experts have found little to no benefit from vitamin C for preventing or treating the common cold*.


https://www.health.harvard.edu/cold-...prevent-a-cold




> *Vitamin C is often touted as a natural cold remedy.* The nutrient is featured in supplements promising to boost the immune system. Nobel laureate Dr. Linus Pauling famously claimed that taking large doses of vitamin C helps thwart a cold. Is there something to these claims? *"The data show that vitamin C is only marginally beneficial when it comes to the common cold,"* says Dr. Bruce Bistrian, chief of clinical nutrition at Harvard-affiliated Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center.





> The most convincing evidence to date comes from a 2013 review of 29 randomized trials with more than 11,000 participants. Researchers found that among *extremely active people—such as marathon runners,* skiers, and Army troops doing heavy exercise in subarctic conditions—taking at least 200 mg of vitamin C every day appeared to cut the risk of getting a cold in half. *But for the general population, taking daily vitamin C did not reduce the risk of getting a cold*.
> 
> More encouraging: taking at least 200 mg of vitamin C per day did appear to reduce the duration of cold symptoms by an average of 8% in adults and 14% in children, which translated to about one less day of illness. "That could be important for some people, since the common cold causes 23 million lost days of work each year," says Dr. Bistrian.


But it won't hurt you. And if you consume more than your body needs, the excess gets dumped out in your urine.

----------


## specsaregood

I usually don't like it; but in this case I guess I WILL have the lime wedge with my corona.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I eat plenty of fruit so I pretty much go my entire day without never getting Vitamin C.

----------


## JoshLowry

They are doing a covid-19 clinical trial on vitamin c!

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04264533

----------


## donnay

> They are doing a covid-19 clinical trial on vitamin c!
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04264533


  Super!

They have long known the need for Vitamin C during the wintertime.

----------


## donnay

Oops double post.

----------


## Working Poor

> But it won't hurt you. And if you consume more than your body needs, the excess gets dumped out in your urine.


Perhaps but, there is something called "bowel tolerance" that if you take more C than your body needs  your bowels will powerfully evacuate.Then you will know to reduce your intake of vitamin C by 10%. I took 25,000 milligrams of C everyday for 2 years before I reached "bowel tolerance". I was able to reduce my intake of C to 1000mgs for another year. then I stayed  at 500mgs for about 3 years. Now I only take it if I feel like I may be coming down with something. I combine virus frequency along with my C and I haven't been sick for a very long time.
The reason I started on high dose C was because I was sick all the time always had a cough, congestion, watery eyes, rashes, mounds and mounds of mucus, and allergic to almost all foods. The doctor was not helping so, I had to find my own solutions because I felt like I was dying. I could not live my life and nobody wanted to be around me because I was always sick. Taking C was a small price to pay compared to what they doctor was doing to me. 
One thing about Vitamin C that I would like to emphasize it that you need to make sure you are taking the "*C complex*" and not just ascorbic acid.

----------


## donnay

Dr. Humphries recommends Sodium Ascorbate which is the buffered version.

----------


## tod evans

Hot peppers have lotsa vitamin C.

And they'll clear your sinuses.

----------


## donnay

> Hot peppers have lotsa vitamin C.
> 
> And they'll clear your sinuses.


 

I make a capsicum cream to stop inflammation and soak the C up through the skin.

----------


## Firestarter

The following story also advises (in general against infectious diseases, viruses)...

Vitamin D (especially in winter)
Zinc

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/01/...0001137-death/

----------


## donnay

> The following story also advises (in general against infectious diseases, viruses)...
> 
> Vitamin D (especially in winter)
> Zinc
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/01/...0001137-death/


And B complex. 

However, I would implore everyone to do research on supplements and get supplements that are clean of fillers.

----------


## Working Poor

> Hot peppers have lotsa vitamin C.
> 
> And they'll clear your sinuses.


They also make good lip plumper😚

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Hot peppers have lotsa vitamin C.
> 
> And they'll clear your sinuses.


Wow, just looked up and Jalapeno is loaded with Vit C.


Nutrition Facts
*Jalapeno pepper*

Amount Per 1 cup, sliced (90 g)

Calories 26


% Daily Value*

Total Fat 0.3 g
0%

Saturated fat 0.1 g
0%

Polyunsaturated fat 0.1 g


Monounsaturated fat 0 g


Trans fat 0 g


Cholesterol 0 mg
0%

Sodium 3 mg
0%

Potassium 223 mg
6%

Total Carbohydrate 6 g
2%

Dietary fiber 2.5 g
10%

Sugar 3.7 g


Protein 0.8 g
1%


Vitamin A
19%
*Vitamin C
*
*177%
*

Calcium
1%
Iron
1%

Vitamin D
0%
Vitamin B-6
20%

Cobalamin
0%
Magnesium
3%


*Percent  Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may  be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.




Although I'm concerned that discussing such things in public could potentially harm big pharma coroprations job creation programs if public started to take excessive interest in natural remedies/disease prevention by boosting immune system through foods.

----------


## donnay

> *Coronavirus vitamin solution NOT revealed by the mainstream media or government health agencies*
> 
> by: Jonathan Landsman | February 12, 2020
> 
> As you may know, NaturalHealth365 has been a proponent of vitamin C for a wide variety of infectious diseases.  Naturally, many of our readers have been quite concerned about the most recent news about the coronavirus outbreak in China.
> 
> Well, today, I have some very good news – about a way to protect yourself naturally – coming from our friends over at the Orthomolecular Medicine News Service (OMNS).  The editor, Andrew W. Saul, PhD has outlined a scientifically valid way to keep your immune system strong.  Enjoy the read!!
> 
> Press Release: OMNS January 26, 2020
> ...


https://www.naturalhealth365.com/cor...ease-3289.html

----------


## Intoxiklown

Vitamin C will help boost your immune system, but antibodies kill viruses....not vitamins. So provided your body has antibodies present from previous exposure (whether via previous exposure from infection or vaccine), vitamin C is definitely helpful......or it's an infection not exceptionally virulent that your immune system can overcome like it does with different strains of cold viruses people catch over their lifetimes. But were it something incredibly damaging to the body (think along the lines of the 1918 Spanish influenza), you could take all the vitamin C you wanted as well as shoving oranges into every orifice of your body.....it wouldn't matter.

Edit:

Not to say I'm against taking vitamins when sick, mind you. I take daily supplements along with managing my diet to insure I keep my immune system working as best I can, along with things like flu vaccines. But as my wife works in an ER and loves to bring home every bubonic death plague circulating, it's become something of a necessity.

----------


## donnay

High Dose Vitamin C and Influenza: A Case Report
https://isom.ca/article/high-dose-vi...a-case-report/

Sodium ascorbate treatment of whooping cough.
https://drsuzanne.net/wp-content/upl...-Cough-PDF.pdf

Vitamin C for preventing and treating pneumonia
https://www.cochrane.org/CD005532/AR...ting-pneumonia

The effectiveness of vitamin C in preventing and relieving the symptoms of virus-induced respiratory infections.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10543583

Vitamin C: The Supplement Almost Everyone Should Take When They Are Sick
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...vitamin-c.aspx

----------


## JoshLowry

https://twitter.com/DSM/status/1224262885729349633

----------


## alivecream

There are a lot of good source of Vitamin C. We should all be taking it even before the virus has spreaded.

----------


## JoshLowry

> There are a lot of good source of Vitamin C. We should all be taking it even before the virus has spreaded.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMUL...youtu.be&t=826

https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Sodium-As.../dp/B000MGSHGQ

----------


## donnay

Recommended by Dr. Humphries:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CWP80NA...NsaWNrPXRydWU=

----------


## JoshLowry

> Recommended by Dr. Humphries:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CWP80NA...NsaWNrPXRydWU=


Has green tea extract. Listed as ECGC (TEAVIGO)

Not sure what they are extracting or what their process is like, but fluoride uptake in green tea plants is high.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gree...luoride+uptake

She also recommends the sodium ascorbate I linked.  Only two ingredients.

----------


## donnay

> Has green tea extract. Listed as ECGC (TEAVIGO)
> 
> Not sure what they are extracting or what their process is like, but fluoride uptake in green tea plants is high.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gree...luoride+uptake
> 
> She also recommends the sodium ascorbate I linked.  Only two ingredients.


Thanks Josh.  I will switch over.

----------


## donnay



----------


## JoshLowry

> 


Go Vitamin C!

Best case report I have heard yet.  Thanks Donnay.

----------


## donnay

> Go Vitamin C!
> 
> Best case report I have heard yet.  Thanks Donnay.


It's encouraging no doubt.  Vitamin C is the way to go, from all the research I have done.  I woke up the other morning with a scratchy throat and started taking 1500 mg daily.  It went away.

----------


## JoshLowry

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6238227

Vitamin C in the treatment of acquired immune deficiency syndrome (AIDS).

https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_relea...LoV-040397.php

Have heard this virus has aids markers in it.  Not sure if true,  but this is encouraging.

----------


## Warlord

I am drinking orange juice and taking a multiple vitamin supplement which contains C (and all the others)

is that enough?

----------


## donnay

> *Chinese Medical Team Report Successful Treatment of Coronavirus Patients with High-Dose Vitamin C*
> 
> Posted on: Wednesday, March 11th 2020 at 12:15 pm
> Posted By: GMI Reporter
> 
> A medical team from the Second Affiliated Hospital of Xi'an Jiaotong University in China has reported the successful treatment of coronavirus patients with vitamin C. In a press release posted on the hospital website, the team describes how patients suffering from severe coronary pneumonia, a potentially fatal complication of the new coronavirus COVID-19, have recovered after being treated with high doses of the vitamin. The medical team recommend that for critically ill patients and those with severe neonatal pneumonia, vitamin C treatment should be initiated as soon as possible after admission to hospital.
> 
> Significantly, the press release acknowledges that early application of vitamin C can have a strong antioxidant effect, reduce inflammatory responses, and improve endothelial function. It also describes how numerous studies have shown the dose of vitamin C used has a lot to do with the treatment's effect. The medical team say their past experience shows that high-dose vitamin C can not only improve antiviral levels, but more importantly can prevent and treat acute lung injury and acute respiratory distress.
> 
> ...


https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/ch...SzJ2WEF5In0%3D

----------


## JoshLowry

Youtube has removed the Doctor's case report of Vitamin C helping for "violating YouTube's Terms of Service."



https://twitter.com/DrRichardCheng1

----------


## JoshLowry

https://twitter.com/DrRichardCheng1

----------


## donnay

For adults and children over 2 years old.

*Vitamin C Electuary* 

Mix equal parts of powdered camu-camu, rose hips and hibiscus to make a powder rich in Vitamin C. 
Add just enough honey (local is best or raw) to make a very thick paste. 
It can be eaten by the spoonful or formed into little pills or lozenges.

----------


## JoshLowry

> For adults and children over 2 years old.
> 
> *Vitamin C Electuary* 
> 
> Mix equal parts of powdered camu-camu, rose hips and hibiscus to make a powder rich in Vitamin C. 
> Add just enough honey (local is best or raw) to make a very thick paste. 
> It can be eaten by the spoonful or formed into little pills or lozenges.


Honey can cause a cytokine storm.  Leave out the glucose.

----------


## donnay

> Honey can cause a cytokine storm.  Leave out the glucose.


I should have said use as a preventative approach.  Honey is good if you show no symptoms of flu.  

Stay away from any sugars when you feel you have full-blown flu symptoms.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Go Vitamin C!
> 
> Best case report I have heard yet.  Thanks Donnay.


Interesting YouTube removed it.

----------


## donnay

> I am drinking orange juice and taking a multiple vitamin supplement which contains C (and all the others)
> 
> is that enough?


Probably not.  





> Vitamin C
> The Orthomolecular Medicine News Service says, “The coronavirus pandemic can be dramatically slowed, or stopped, with the immediate widespread use of high doses of vitamin C. Physicians have demonstrated the powerful antiviral action of vitamin C for decades. There has been a lack of media coverage of this effective and successful approach against viruses in general, and coronavirus in particular.”
> 
> Vitamin C mega-dosage is the consumption (or injection) of vitamin C (ascorbate) in doses comparable to the amounts produced by the livers of most other mammals and well beyond the current Dietary Reference Intake. Some practitioners of vitamin C mega dose therapy may consume up to 20 grams per day, depending on their bowel tolerance, under the belief that it will lead to optimal health or healing of various conditions.
> 
> The dosage is usually divided and consumed in portions over the day. IVs of 50 or 100 grams per day are advocated by some physicians for therapy of certain conditions, poisonings, and recovery from trauma. People who practice vitamin C mega dosage may consume many vitamin C pills throughout each day or dissolve pure vitamin C crystals in water or juice and drink it throughout the day. Making one’s own liposomal vitamin C is a less expensive option.
> 
> Ultimate Protector™ offers unprecedented ORAC (oxygen radical absorbance capacity) values that act as an overwhelming antioxidant blanket that will smother inflammatory free radical fires. It will reduce pain, inflammation and reduce oxidative stress in humans quickly if taken in high enough dosages. When using the Ultimate Protector my recommendation is four to ten capsules per day and two to four caps for children in divided doses.


https://drsircus.com/general/dosages...us-infections/

----------


## donnay

> Youtube has removed the Doctor's case report of Vitamin C helping for "violating YouTube's Terms of Service."
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DrRichardCheng1


https://www.sgtreport.com/2020/03/da...-by-vitamin-c/
https://nexusnewsfeed.com/article/hu...-by-vitamin-c/
https://www.thelibertybeacon.com/thr...ting-covid-19/
https://www.theblackvault.com/commun...from-covid-19/
https://humansarefree.com/2020/02/cl...-in-china.html
https://www.europereloaded.com/tag/dr-richard-cheng/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> News of vitamin C research for COVID-19 is being actively suppressed
> 
> Anyone saying that vitamin therapy can stop coronavirus is already being labeled as “promoting false information” and promulgating “fake news.” Even the sharing of verifiable news, and direct quotes from credentialed medical professionals, is being restricted or blocked on social media. You can see sequential examples of this phenomenon at my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/themegavitaminman.
> 
> Indeed, the World Health Organization (WHO) has, literally, met with Google and Facebook and other media giants to stop the spread of what they declare to be wrong information. https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/14/...formation.html
> ...
> https://www.thelibertybeacon.com/thr...ting-covid-19/


You have freedom of speech, as long as it is government approved speech.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-Coronavirus

The supreme irony is the misinfo with regard to the coronavirus that the government is putting out about hand washing and face masks. Sorry, hand washing is not the best defense against airborne diseases. As I type this, on Fox News they are saying that the coronavirus lives in the air for 3 hours.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So vitamin C and D are necessary for a healthy immune system, that’s a fact. But IIRC, there are also anti-oxidant and anti-inflammatory properties.

There is good information that people who die from this virus suffer from an inflammatory response in their cardio-vascular system. In other words, it causes a heart attack at some point. This would explain the age and gender stats for people who die. They somewhat match up with stats on people who die from cardio vascular disease.

The point being that Vitamin C and anti-inflammatories might be helpful in preventing death from this virus.

----------

